# Linus to OpenSUSE Devs: "Kill Yourself Now"...



## d_mon (Mar 10, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5



> Linus Torvalds - Feb 28, 2012 - Public
> Venting.
> 
> I don't think I can talk about "security" people without cursing, so you might want to avert your eyes now.
> ...


----------



## xibo (Mar 10, 2012)

Linus Torwards at his best: trolling.

All of the mentioned `issues' are administrative tasks. And he should perfectly well be aware how to setup additional privileges to his user accounts.

[rant]Meeh, who needs user accounts to begin with? I always use root.[/rant]


----------



## ChalkBored (Mar 10, 2012)

xibo said:
			
		

> Linus Torwards at his best: trolling.
> 
> All of the mentioned `issues' are administrative tasks. And he should perfectly well be aware how to setup additional privileges to his user accounts.
> 
> [rant]Meeh, who needs user accounts to begin with? I always use root.[/rant]




He should be able to, but what about people who didn't make their own OS?


----------



## kpa (Mar 10, 2012)

Linus' point is really that the security policy should be easily changeable (perhaps by using a security policy tool, if such thing even exists in Linux land) to less strict one by someone who knows what they are doing so the average user with less technical skills doesn't have to bother with the mundane details when they just want to use their damn computer.


----------



## redw0lfx (Mar 11, 2012)

Although Linus' sounds like his ranting, which he is, I do have to say I agree with him to a certain point.  Changing wireless network, timezomes, adding printers, etc, are tasks that under normal circumstances, should not need the administrative password.  

However, as a Sys Admin, I wouldn't want my users changing settings on company workstations or adding printers they shouldn't (a lot of companies have department budgets for their supplies including printer ink).  So the security settings should be somewhat lenient by default, but allow the administrator to increase it in order to lock down what can and can't be changed.

--Begin Edit--
Yes, I am aware of Sudo and all other methods users can be granted access to certain administrative tasks without requiring the administrative task.
--End Edit--

So for Linus to make the statement that those dealing with security, that think requiring administrative access to make timezone changes, should just kill themselves, is way over the top.  In that case, why not use Windows.


----------



## xibo (Mar 11, 2012)

redw0lfx said:
			
		

> So for Linus to make the statement that those dealing with security, that think requiring administrative access to make timezone changes, should just kill themselves, is way over the top.  In that case, why not use Windows.



In Windows, you need to be in the Administrators group to change time zones. Not sure about printers, but I would guess you need privileges, too.


----------



## throAU (Mar 12, 2012)

I suggested to Linus on his g+ page that he may want to try Mac OS X, it works out of the box on the MBA... will find HP printers via Bonjour, etc..


Trolling?  Sure, but his entire post was a troll anyway so...


----------



## shitson (Mar 12, 2012)

Kernel developers complaining about userland? Move along, nothing new here :stud


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 12, 2012)

Curious. What makes open suse different from the other linux distros? What package manager does it use? Is it more like debian _apt_ or gentoo _emerge_?


----------



## _martin (Mar 12, 2012)

@d_mon Hehe, it made me smile when I saw this for the first time. 

@Linus: 
_".. and now I need to find a new distro that actually works on the Macbook Air."_

It's called OSX. Easy to spot - one that actually works. 

---

But I must say Linus's behavior reflects linux community in general. Somewhat rude, lot of times just narrow minded and simply arrogant.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a good 'reply' from the Solaris land (it also applies to OpenIndiana/Illumos/SmartOS):
https://blogs.oracle.com/darren/entry/solaris_11_has_the_security


----------



## sossego (Mar 13, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> But I must say Linus's behavior reflects linux community in general. Somewhat rude, lot of times just narrow minded and simply arrogant.



It's a loose knit confederacy with pockets of civilized communities. 



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Curious. What makes open suse different from the other linux distros? What package manager does it use? Is it more like debian _apt_ or gentoo _emerge_?


 A yum package manager. Nothing makes it better or worse no more than FreeBSD is better than OpenBSD. It's a preference of the individual.

Why doesn't Torvalds use [Free/Open/Net]BSD on a regular basis? I'm certain that a lot of BSD people use other OSes daily.



			
				shitson said:
			
		

> Kernel developers complaining about userland? Move along, nothing new here :stud


 They can always choose the desktop and set permissions whenever they want.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 20, 2012)

Linux devs using Macbooks? Weird.


----------



## ring_zero (Apr 1, 2012)

Why doesn't he just buy one of the new ultra books?  They are almost as thin as the MBA, and just as expensive, and they will run <insert distro here> Linux.  Good grief people frustrate me.  



			
				sossego said:
			
		

> Why doesn't Torvalds use [Free/Open/Net]BSD on a regular basis? I'm certain that a lot of BSD people use other OSes daily.



I use other OSes (ArchLinux, and Windows XP), but that is only because recently I have been messing around with e17 and its compositor so I have not had time to put FreeBSD on those systems.


----------



## hitest (May 13, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> But I must say Linus's behavior reflects linux community in general. Somewhat rude, lot of times just narrow minded and simply arrogant.



Oh, I don't know.  Linus is Linus.  He is who he is.  I use Slackware, FreeBSD, and OpenBSD; I treat other people with respect.  I thoroughly enjoyed his post, it was absolutely hilarious.


----------

